# Terminvorschläge für Fotosession von BERGWERK bikes und dessen Fahrer



## carloz (24. November 2003)

Moinsn,

aaalsoo, da das ja ohne nochmalige Aufforderung eh nüschd wird hier nun mal Terminvorschläge für Samstags morgens, oder mittags. Hauptsache die Sonne steht tief, dann werden die Bilder besonders stimmungsvoll. Bei bewölktem Himmel (der ja foto-technisch auch sehr gut ist) ist dann natürlich egal, ob um 10 oder um 12 oder so 
Also ich hätte folgende Samstage anzubieten:

06.12.2003
13.12.2003
20.12.2003

Treffen würden wir uns in Nalbach auf dem Littermont.
Ziel des meetings sollen professionelle Fotos von den einzelnen bikes, deren Fahrer, sowie eines Gruppenbildes sein.
Eingeladen sind alle Bergwerker, die aus dem Saarland kommen, sowie alle, die ins Saarland kommen wollen und auch alle andern. Eehm...also eigentlich: ALLE  
Also alle, die Lust haben und Bilder wollen.
So, nun liegt es an jedem sich für nen Termin zu entscheiden.
Wie schautZ aus ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CassandraComplx (24. November 2003)

Hallo Carloz !

Wenn Du eh alle einladen willst, kannst Du auch noch nen Thread im Saarlandforum eröffnen.
Hab zwar selbst kein Bergwerk (aber ne bescheidene Kamera ) und ein paar tolle Fotos vom Baby fänd ich nicht schlecht.
Dann lernt man auch mal andere aus dem Forum persönlich kennen...

CU
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (24. November 2003)

@Sascha:

Naja ich wollte keinen ausschliessen, aber im Prinzip geht es primär um Fotos von Bergwerk Rädern, da die ja vielleicht auf die homepage könnten...
Will ja da jetzt nich 100 Loids einladen 
Nachher reichen meine beiden 256er CF-Karten nich aus 
Aber wenn halt ein paar aus der Umgebung pix wollen is das kei Prob. Nur ned zuu viele, da dies ja auch ned 2 Stunden dauern soll.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CassandraComplx (24. November 2003)

...OK - hab verstanden    
 

CU
Sascha


----------



## chris84 (24. November 2003)

prinzipielle können auch net bergwerkler kommen, nur kommen denen ihre pics net auf die Bergwerksite  

Im regionalforum hab ich schon gepostet, da hat sich keiner gemeldet.
dabei müsste es hier min. 2-3 Foru-aktiver Bergwerker im saarland geben  
also ich bin vom termin her flexibel, entscheident wäre das Wetter.

Also, ihr Bergwerker in der Umgebung, gebt euch einen Ruck! die möglichkeit ist einmalig  

MFG
Chris


----------

